# Kazoo-Rock Fusion



## David Baxter PhD (Nov 3, 2012)




----------



## gardens (Nov 4, 2012)

Oh LOL - some people have too much time on their hands.
This left me feeling a bit more normal than I did before I watched. :facepalm::jiggy::yahoo:  So thanks!


----------



## Katieann (Nov 4, 2012)

They are just brilliant! Musicians and Artists... look what people can do - amaaaazing! Lololol!:2thumbs:


----------



## gooblax (Nov 4, 2012)

Whoa...

And here I was, thinking of this:


----------



## MHealthJo (Nov 5, 2012)

gardens said:


> Oh LOL - some people have too much time on their hands.
> This left me feeling a bit more normal than I did before I watched. :facepalm::jiggy::yahoo:  So thanks!



We can hang out if you want Gardens. You'll feel normal ALL THE TIME! 

*Jo suddenly worries that this is the main thing she offers to friendships..... jk *


----------

